# Need to get the 'buzz' back !



## Broughtonblue (23 Mar 2018)

So after my well documented personal problems of 3 years ago i feel the urge to get cycling again. Only been on my bike about 5 times in those 3 years so my fitness has totally disappeared and 3 stones have appeared on my body pushing me up to the 18 stone mark !

The thing is I'm struggling to take the first step, at my previous address I was only 2 minute ride from open countryside, where as now I'm in the middle of the city and traffic is certainly not an attractive option to me in cycling terms.

I fear this is just an excuse on my part to stop me taking the first ride, as I can pop my bike in the back of my car and drive out somewhere, as it's. .....its too windy or it's raining or the cold is biting .or I'm over 50 and the effort is too much......

I recently went on Strava and viewed my rides from the time before my problems and long to get back up to the regular 50 to 70 mile rides but it's going to be a very hard slog and the thought of the effort needed is daunting, as I know I will probably feel physically sick after 10 minutes or at the slightest incline.

So, looking for inspiration and any advice that will help me, the Zoe ball documentary on tv the other night was both inspirational and tear jerkingly moving as it was obviously a cause I can relate too.


View: https://youtu.be/4MJKA4f-mpY


Wish me luck and hopefully I will post my progress on here over the coming months ....if I get out !


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2018)

Get a new bike


----------



## Broughtonblue (23 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Get a new bike


Haha, I've got a couple of decent ones that are gathering dust! Don't want to spend a grand or so on something else to gather dust


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Mar 2018)

Look out for a few hours of decent weather & head out for just a few miles.

It's supposed to be decent here tomorrow so I'm planning to get out for bit - the only cycling I've done lately is commuting or shopping.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Mar 2018)

You can do it - I've had a rubbish winter, cycling wise, but I'm really starting to get back into it now and enjoying it, although it was hard work at first just getting out there.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Mar 2018)

Hi @Broughtonblue that's a coincidence I thought of you while watching the Zoe Ball program . Glad your doing well . @TVC runs social rides out of a pub at Aylestone at a relaxed pace may be just the thing for you he will be along in abit 
If your in the centre of Leicester there are a lot of cyclepaths to get you out of Leicester . Head out through Abbey park ,Watermead then down the canal to Rothley and your in the countryside . 
I have a council map of all the cycle routes in Leicester if you on me your address I will post it to you .


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2018)

Broughton and I have previously exchanged messages about my group, he is always welcome.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Mar 2018)

Go out in the rain  you’ll just get wet
Once you’re out there it’s quite enjoyable and peaceful 
Something different should do the trick.
I got my enthusiasm back recently riding a fat bike on holiday, different and great fun


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Broughton and I have previously exchanged messages about my group, he is always welcome.


As we move into spring we are going to try to coax out all our riders from last summer who only ride in the warm, and a few others who have shown interest but are unsure if they can take the pace (We do 10mph average). So I will be posting a very easy ride lasting no more than 1.5 hours to get people back into the swing.

This is the kind of stuff we do:


----------



## MartinQ (23 Mar 2018)

If you're tall, don't bother and flog your bikes to me for a pittance :-)


----------



## screenman (23 Mar 2018)

When I get like that I make myself go out for 15 minutes, it seldom is once I am out though, and if it is then I have accomplished what I set out to do.


----------



## Easytigers (23 Mar 2018)

Good luck...hope you get the mojo back :-)


----------



## gbb (23 Mar 2018)

The desire never goes away even if the mojo does. I spent 2 years out and like you lost 'all' my fitness, except...i didn't apparently....not as much as I thought I did. What you lose more is the stamina but that could/should mostly come back with work. Maybe not to the degree you had it, but (I'm talking about myself now) we're all getting older, to hope to achieve what I did 5 years ago isn't going to happen, not at nearly 60 now. But, I can still push it, just not for as long...but then I've been tentatively getting back into it for 2 years now and still hadn't had a good year mileage worse...but on occasions have managed 15 mph average over 30 miles. This year should be better again.
No doubt it's harder, but the pleasure is still there for me.

I remember one time bawlking at the idea of going out after a layoff...i found, dont aim to go far, just aim to get on the bike and pootle, enjoy the ride even if it's only a couple miles to some shops or something. Don't pressure yourself, just enjoy it for what it is...a ride out in the sun (preferably).

Good luck, I hope you manage to 'get some in'


----------



## Truth (23 Mar 2018)

Just think about how great you will feel at the end of the ride and just remember the hardest step is the one out of the front door 
Good luck mate


----------



## Katherine (23 Mar 2018)

You'll love it once you have done the first few miles.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> You'll love it once you have done the first few miles.


That is almost always true!

I started riding again in 1989 and I think there have only been a few rides in the 29 years since then when I decided that I wasn't enjoying myself and went home early. (There have been times when I had mechanical problems, illness, or the weather turned evil on me, but very rarely have I freely chosen to abandon a ride.)


----------



## lazyfatgit (23 Mar 2018)

Perhaps meet up with a friend for some company? It's harder to not get out when you've committed to meeting up.

Set an achievable goal. After a layoff I decided to ride the Forth and Clyde and Union canals. Took me lots of day trips exploring different sections until I was fit enough to take the train out through Glasgow and ride to Edinburgh where i got a train home.

Good luck.


----------



## PatrickPending (1 Apr 2018)

One of the great things about Leicester is you don't need to go too fa to get out into the countryside. Heading out east - Scraptoft, Hoghton on the hill shouldn't take too long...and I think there is a sustrans route. To the south you can start on the great central way...head to blaby down to countesthorpe and its pretty quiet from then on. Just go for it ....its worth it, so much nice cycling round here!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Apr 2018)

There’s only one way to do this...

Just Man Up and do it.

Set yourself an achievable ride programme and stick to it.

Don’t let ANYTHING put you off going out.

The worse the weather, the longer the distance, the greater the sense of achievement and self worth.

Plan occasional longish rides with friends so you can measure your progress.

You’ll soon be back to where you were.

Good luck. You can do it.



Graham


----------



## alicat (2 Apr 2018)

Catch a train somewhere and ride home via a place you like.

Good luck!


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2018)

Kinda lost my will atm too , turned 50 a couple of weeks ago and apart from my immediate family i got fark all congrats, in fact i only gt a text from my mum.Add on top my lingering shoulder issues and i sometime feel like just jacking it all in .


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Kinda lost my will atm too , turned 50 a couple of weeks ago and apart from my immediate family i got fark all congrats, in fact i only gt a text from my mum.Add on top my lingering shoulder issues and i sometime feel like just jacking it all in .


Do something enyoyable for yourself.


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2018)

Just found this,you and me are the same.After my enforced rest with the Prostate,i too have lost the' will '.Been on the turbo since November and i enjoy that.But it was October when i last rode the bike in anger a measly ten miles.So i have been training ,turbo and light weights,also helping out a a cycling group.But i still have to break through that mental block,well it's going to happen very soon.Only worried about one thing,i seem to get a fast heart beat so i will be very careful,so you are not alone,all the best.


----------



## Broughtonblue (20 Apr 2018)

Well quick update, went out today for the 1st time and it felt good even if i was knackered after just doing 20 mins, but with the help of strava segments i cant wait to go again and batter my crap times today

Edit. Just checked my bike and got a bloody puncture


----------



## Serge (21 Apr 2018)

Broughtonblue said:


> Well quick update, went out today for the 1st time and it felt good even if i was knackered after just doing 20 mins, but with the help of strava segments i cant wait to go again and batter my crap times today
> 
> Edit. Just checked my bike and got a bloody puncture


Good luck, keep it up!


----------



## Saluki (21 Apr 2018)

Broughtonblue said:


> Well quick update, went out today for the 1st time and it felt good even if i was knackered after just doing 20 mins, but with the help of strava segments i cant wait to go again and batter my crap times today
> 
> Edit. Just checked my bike and got a bloody puncture


Spring has sprung. New tubes all round 

Have a great ride when you get out and give those strava times a good pasting.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (24 Apr 2018)

I need to get out more on the bike if I want to cycle to 302 miles to Scotland, but getting motivated is stopping me from getting out there on the bike. Going to Scotland in 3 weeks time, so I will be cycling then. Hopefully it'll carry on when I get back home.


----------



## oliglynn (24 Apr 2018)

Weight loss bet with friends or colleagues is a good one to kick off a health streak. I'm currently doing one, and have lost over 1.5 stone through making healthier eating choices, and getting back into cycling and running regularly (as I want to make this a sustainable change and I really can't abide what people class as proper dieting). 
I was previously making excuses not to fit exercise into my days (too much effort, too tired etc) but that is really self perpetuating. Yes it's painful at first, but after a while your energy levels will increase, and you'll have that one good ride that reminds you of the buzz you were craving in the first place, and that will only motivate you further. Good luck!


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2018)

Just catching up with this again,all because i have had two rides.Last Thursday 32 miles Saltaire near Shipley canal path,next day Otley 24 miles road bike.The only thing that got me was the leg thigh pain,i had had a six month lay off,and i had to break through a mental barrier,i did it it was wonderful.I am now waiting for the rain to pee off so i can go out again,slowly slowly,and i also have my cycling app back,it is now downloading to Strava again,watch this space for updates.Mind you next week i have a skip coming and a garden and fencing job to complete here at home.


----------

